# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Bosnian, Croatian, Serbian  Zovi - Bosnia-Herzogovina 2005

## TATY

These are the lyrics for Bosnia-Herzegovina's Eurovision song for Kyiv 2005. On the night they will sing in English (Call Me)   Bosnian version (Zovi)  English version (Call Me)  Spanish version (Llama)  Turkish version (Sevdim)  German version (Ruf Mich)  Danish version (Ring Nu)  English video 
Zovi - Call (me)    
Mislila sam da ću moći sama 
Sve kod sama nisam ostala 
A da, glavu sam skroz izgubila  
Mislila sam da mi nije stalo 
Da ništa tvoga sa mnom nije ostalo 
Ali svo vrijeme to si ti mi falio  
Mislim sam mogu ja bez tebe 
Al' u srcu još me nešto grebe 
Još u glavi zvuk mi tvoga glasa 
Mira ne da  
Vjerovala sam da će biti lako 
Sad vidjela sam to ne može svatko 
Srce razum skoro nikada ne sluša  
Zovi 
Kad na srcu rana boli 
Ja sam ona što te voli 
I za tebe što postoji 
Već godinama  
Samo zovi 
U bilo koje doba noći 
Istog trena ja ću doći 
Da prije no zatvoriš oči 
Usne tvoje poljubim  
Mislila sam da mi nije stalo 
Da ništa tvoga sa mnom nije ostalo 
Ali svo vrijeme to si ti mi falio  
Vjerovala sam da će biti lako 
Sad vidjela sam to ne može svatko 
Srce razum skoro nikada ne sluša  
Zovi 
Kad na srcu rana boli 
Ja sam ona što te voli 
I za tebe što postoji 
Već godinama  
Samo zovi 
U bilo koje doba noći 
Istog trena ja ću doći 
Da prije no zatvoriš oči 
Usne tvoje poljubim  
Vjerovala sam da će biti lako 
Sad vidim to ne može svatko 
Srce razum skoro nikada ne sluša  
Zovi 
Kad na srcu rana boli 
Ja sam ona što te voli 
I za tebe što postoji 
Već godinama  
Samo zovi 
U bilo koje doba noći 
Istog trena ja ću doći 
Da prije no zatvoriš oči 
Usne tvoje poljubim  
Da prije no zatvoriš oči 
Usne tvoje poljubim 
Poljubim 
Zovi!

----------

